# Birmingham, Alabama Support Group



## Acroav8r87 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post in here and let you guys know that I have started a new support group in Birmingham, Alabama for Social Anxiety, Anxiety, PTSD, Stress and Depression. If anyone is in Alabama I’d love to have you join and help build a community of supportive relationships. This support group can be found on meetup.com
I will try to post a link here as soon as I can, I hope this reaches the right people. 

Thanks,

Matt


----------

